# Cherry Peppers....



## ellymae (Oct 1, 2009)

BIL brought these over tonight and I tossed them on the Egg  - 
Cherry peppers, salami, smoked cheedar - cooked them for about an hour or so at 250. VERY GOOD.


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 1, 2009)

That looks really good.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks Good...


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 1, 2009)

You're falling right into place around this site. You're taste buds are driving your imagination, it's all good my friend.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 1, 2009)

those are a great idea!


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 1, 2009)

really nice idea,  & they look great.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I may have some cherry peppers left over from a wet rub I am making for a pork loin this weekend, may have to try these.


----------



## randocammando (Oct 1, 2009)

good stuff  looks great


----------



## ellymae (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks folks - my Brother in Law came up with these, I just tossed them on the Egg....


----------



## fire it up (Oct 1, 2009)

They look great!
I occasionally buy pepper shooters (proscuitto wrapped provolone stuffed into a hot cherry pepper marinaded in olive oil) and they are great!
Used to wrap them in sausage and smoke for a bit of a tasty somked appetizer and I have to figure salami and cheddar stuffed with sausage would be great!



I have never been able to properly recreate the proper marinade and canning procedure for them, if anyone has any idea or a great stuffed pepper recipe similar to this I would be grateful.


----------



## ellymae (Oct 1, 2009)

they look awesome! When my BIL was telling me what he did I immediately thought pepper shooters - but he didn't marinade them.... my local butcher often has them - will have to look for a recipe.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 2, 2009)

Someone asked me the other day if you could smoke vegis and I said sure you can and now I see you really can. I like the tomotoes and really like those stuffed and wrapped cheese and and wrapped again with sausage thet just sound and looks yumo


----------

